# How far do you live



## Pappy (Nov 3, 2018)

from the town you grew up in.

Me...roughly 1300 miles.


----------



## Keesha (Nov 3, 2018)

Approximately 3,500 miles


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 3, 2018)

I live in a different country... but it's only about 500 miles...


----------



## Buckeye (Nov 3, 2018)

2,000 miles.  It was a lot more when I live on the Big Island


----------



## Bearwoman (Nov 3, 2018)

300.6 miles.


----------



## Tommy (Nov 3, 2018)

Right around 1000 miles by car.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 3, 2018)

Around 1700 miles.


----------



## Don M. (Nov 3, 2018)

About 750 miles.


----------



## jujube (Nov 3, 2018)

994 miles by road, 40 degrees in temperature and about 100 years in attitude.  But who's counting?


----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 3, 2018)

Approx 300 miles....haven't been back there for over ten years...


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 4, 2018)

Approx. 25 miles.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 4, 2018)

1,000 give or take  a few..


----------



## Furryanimal (Nov 4, 2018)

I live in it.


----------



## tag (Nov 4, 2018)

About 2500 miles


----------



## beachguy (Nov 4, 2018)

500 miles 10 hours away from lower De. I miss the ocean and Grotto pizza at Rehoboth


----------



## Falcon (Nov 4, 2018)

Hang  on;  I'm lookin'  for  my  yardstick.  I  figger  it's roughly  2500  miles;  give or take a few.

It's  from  Detroit  to  here.


----------



## CeeCee (Nov 4, 2018)

I'm about 6,300 miles from where I was born and about 2,500 miles from where I grew up in Pittsburgh.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 4, 2018)

About 12 miles.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 4, 2018)

Furryanimal said:


> I live in it.



In the same house furry?


----------

